# Prototype Rock Shox Boxxer!!!!!!!



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

It looks pretty sweet..... rumors suggest either 35 or 38mm stanchions and mission control damper.


















Looks like a double crown, 200mm Totem


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

I like that, its all the boxxers needed! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

wow... that thing is purrrtttyyyy... looks like i'm going to have to get a new boxxer soon, hahahahaha


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow awesome. The only thing I disliked about Boxxers was the little 32mm stancions. Looks great, I'd consider it.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm getting tired of that powerbulge action. Not my thing.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

ScaryJerry said:


> I'm getting tired of that powerbulge action. Not my thing.


powerbuldge is rad and should be everyones thing 

looks like 38mm. but i could be wrong.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd guess the same as the lyrik. Then they can just steal the top caps from the production line vs having to re-machine new ones for a one off size.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> It looks pretty sweet..... rumors suggest either 35 or 38mm stanchions and mission control damper.
> 
> Mission Control? Is that like NASA and stuff man?
> 
> ...


----------



## bigmike00 (Sep 6, 2007)

STOP!!! OH MY GOD, IS THAT SAM HILL'S SHOE? Im so rocking my 6.11's with white laces now.


----------



## foxracing (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm gonna love it!


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

dope man dope


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice,... the Boxxer was beginning to look like the "little" brother in the fork business. I dig the fork, but the early 90's sticker would be the first thing to go.

And dude who posted before about changing his shoe laces to be like Sam Hill?? Seriously? C'mon man...


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Doesn't look like the Elixir brakes have the adjustable position banjo like Juicys do.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Mission control roolz


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

I want one!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Andrewpalooza said:


> Doesn't look like the Elixir brakes have the adjustable position banjo like Juicys do.


They have lever reach adjuster but the contact pad adjustment is now gone...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

More news: They are 35mm stanchions and it is a air spring fork.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> They have lever reach adjuster but the contact pad adjustment is now gone...


He's talking about the hose banjo...


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

http://www.littermag.com/2008/news/newsarticle.php?newsID=1134

Yup.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

bigmike00 said:


> STOP!!! OH MY GOD, IS THAT SAM HILL'S SHOE? Im so rocking my 6.11's with white laces now.


They are called 5.10s... :madman:


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I want one!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> He's talking about the hose banjo...


Ah yes, misread his post then, sorry

Yeah, adjustable banjo is gone as this pic shows:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

looks like 35's


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

hahahaha I like how it is in a sort of case for awesomness


----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)

WTF is the point of a maxle on a downhill race fork?


----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)

Why would you put a Maxle on a downhill race fork? (apart from fashion)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

LonesomeCowboyBert said:


> WTF is the point of a maxle on a downhill race fork?


It's a nice touch. Very easy to use, no pinch bolts to overtorque... lots of cracked dropouts from pinch bolts that have been cranked on. It makes swapping wheels/tires between runs a cinch. And it's the new Maxle Light.


----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)

As you can probably tell, im not convinced (sorry double post thing browser went funny)


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't see why you'd turn down a convenient feature, the Maxle rocks and is better in every facet than bolt on lowers which fully bring the suck.


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

LonesomeCowboyBert said:


> As you can probably tell, im not convinced (sorry double post thing browser went funny)


The original maxle in boxxers from 06-08 got rid of pinch bolts by having expanding flanges, and made changing wheels so much easier, allowing a single 5mm (not sure of the size, but only 1 was needed) allen key for wheel removal, not a 5mm or 6mm, and a 3mm to undo the pinch bolts. If your question is actually "Why do they have a quick release maxle?" welll thats because that original maxle was prone to coming apart if not installed or removed correctly, and believe me, mannnnny people i know with boxxers curse that maxxle out because its sometimes trickier to remove. The maxle light gets rid of this problem with the addition of a cam lever, essentially making wheel removal toolless. How cool is that? the added weight is like 50gr, for the added convienence, and toolless operation. If you dont like that, I've got a 1998 boxxer for sale with no maxxle! yea screw the system!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

the 08 Boxxers come with the Maxle DH too... It's just an allen wrench to loosen the fangled nut and then unscrew the axle out...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

When are they available and how much? (bxr wc or team)


----------



## Welander (Apr 5, 2008)

Crankie, Isn't she a beauty!? (With Steve Earwin accent)


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

it is abut time to make it stiffer. nice to see that as race and team are allready great options for racing($).


----------



## Nilsson (Jan 8, 2007)

I just bought a -08 boxxer Team and I wonder how hard you are suppose to tighten the nut on the left side of the Maxle DH??


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

Welander said:


> Crankie, Isn't she a beauty!? (With Steve Earwin accent)


lrn2Australia.

*Crikey
*Irwin.


----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)

I still dont get maxle on a downhill fork, like who the firk cares about saving 30 seconds changing a wheel?, tyre/tube wheel prob on a downhill you stop fix it, either way yur bubddy is allready on his way back up or youve blown your race run..stupid fashion, and your all sheep forthinking its any real advance


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Pistol2Ne said:


> hahahaha I like how it is in a sort of case for awesomness


That's why it's "blackbox" - that's what it comes in ;-) lol


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

LonesomeCowboyBert said:


> As you can probably tell, im not convinced (sorry double post thing browser went funny)


As you can probably tell, the only way to know is to try it.


----------



## bettermanNZ (May 7, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Ah yes, misread his post then, sorry
> 
> Yeah, adjustable banjo is gone as this pic shows:


That's the Elixir R - the Elixir CR has adjustable banjo and contact point adjustment.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

^^yeah, a brake system I found out existed YESTERDAY


----------

